# Troy bilt trimmer clutch removal



## weimer (Aug 23, 2008)

How do you prevent the engine from rotating to remove the threaded clutch? This is a Troy Bilt 4 cycle gas trimmer model TB475SS.

Thanks.


----------



## justin3 (Apr 10, 2007)

Insert some starter rope into the spark plug hole of the engine, this will jam the piston but not damage anything. I learned this from another member here, have a good one!


----------



## weimer (Aug 23, 2008)

Thanks Justin3 I will give it a try right now.


----------



## weimer (Aug 23, 2008)

justin3, thank you for passing on the wisdom. I was able to remove it within five minutes with you advice.
Thank you thank you thank you.


----------



## justin3 (Apr 10, 2007)

Your welcome!


----------

